# Burstner water sensor



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

We have recently bought a Burstner Elegance 591 which we are thrilled to bits with. Like with most things there have been snags and Beck's have looked after us but there is one issue which is driving me and and that is the water sensors for the fresh and grey water tanks. They measure wrongly, they give alarma signals falsely, I have had them replaced and they are still wrong. The design is pathetic - 5 prongs of different length and they rely on the liquid to short out and make a circuit between any of 4 different lengths and a common prong. What I would like to propose is a replacement with a single prong and a small fixed current sent through it and then measure the voltage across the probe. Because the length of probe above the water would offer a resistance linearly variable with unimmersed rod it should give a continuous reading rather than 4 steps.

First of all, would the idea work? If so, has anyone got an emailaddress for Burstners tech department


----------



## 89323 (May 19, 2005)

At least Its still working.I have 3Yr old A530 and the gauges for the water and battery dont work.I queried on the last habitation check and was told somebody would get back to me.I,m still waiting.

Incidentally I was once e-mailed Burstner from a contact link on thier website.Surprise no answer !


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Keith

Have a look here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17902.html


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Keith, The type of sensor you have fitted is the same as in 70 -80% of all vans on the road & are very reliable. However they have a tendency for the 5.5mm nut on the end of each of the rods to work slightly loose therefore affecting your readings. Tighten the nuts & I guarantee you will be happy with the reliability of the sensors. I have only ever changed 2 of the sensors due to them being defective but have lost count of the number of times I have got one working again, Steve


----------



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Sergeant, thanks for that, I will try it but I just had a sensor swapped out and it became faulty within a day and I perhaps naively assume a new sensor would have everthing tightened to start with. I had been told the main problem was water splashing onto the base of the sensor housing and simply shorting out any of the 4 rods to the common at that point


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Keith,

We bought exactly the same model as you and, yes, the bloomin' gauges don't work :roll: :roll: 

I was planning to take it up with Barrons when we go back in March for our 1st service. I think I'll email Paul (service mgr at Coppull - v. helpful   )
to see if there's any remedy. I'll post if I get a useful reply.

Oh, great van, innit?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

There is one simple problem with the Burstners and John at Beck will be well aware of this, dependant on the size tank which is made specially for Burstner they do not have a water gauge for the correct depth of the tank.

So, when our water tank starts warning it is empty it is in fact half full.

I can't believe that Burstner can't get the correct length made but that is the story Becks keep giving me.

On the grey tank then for us it is the right size but does give off incorrect readings.

No of the above gives us any real problems but you think for the money you pay this would be a lot more robust

Hugh


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't forget that, at least for sensors with 2 rods and a continuous reading, that the measurement depends on the conductivity of the water, which depends on impurities. Recently in Norway our guage read 0% when it was full. Addition of a small amount of salt brought this up to 100%, and now with good old British water, it is fine.

So you could probably put Norwegian tap water in your battery!


----------



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Burstner Water sensor*

Hi Bagshanty,

I was only proposing one rod, relying on the water to complete the ciruit to ground. This doesn't alter the fact that the conductivity of the water would affect the resistance readings. Would it be difficult to add in a table of values for regions that could be selected from the control panel. Not brilliant but surely better than what we have now.

What concerns me is how Burstner will react to replacing the sensors once my warranty has run out. I would like to see some sort of more positive solution before then


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't think a table would work, but noting the reading when you fill up will give a guide.

I don't see what it has to do with Burstner what you do with the van after the warranty period, but personally I'd be happy with the coarser 4 rod system, it OUGHT to be more reliable,and get over the conductivity issue (except in Norway wher it doesn't conduct at all!)


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Hi Keith. Our Burstner Elegance 685 has exactly the same problems with both waste and fresh water gauges - hopelessly inaccurate and erratic. But worst of all is when the waste alarm goes off to warn of nearly full when it is in fact empty. To stop the alarm you have to turn the hole 12v system off (no lights, taps etc!) because of the fancy e-control box, which I think was a bad idea by Burstner. Barrons Kent replaced the fresh gauge but it made no difference. 
On some vans Barrons tell me they have insulated the top couple of centimetres of each probe to prevent short circuiting - I don't know how successful this is.
Similar gauges on our Frankia worked perfectly - why can't Burstner get this right?
Graham


----------

